# Handlebars too low



## Grahame (30 Jun 2011)

Hi,

I have a Carrera TDF Ltd Road Bike, just bought from Halfords. I am very pleased with it but with the saddle height I have, the handlebars are too low and I have neck and shoulder pain, not forgetting numb hands.

If I lower the saddle, my knees are too bent, so that is not an option.

The headset is a semi-integrated one and I don't think that there is any adjustment. The bike didn't come with any sort of manual which wasn't helpful.

The only thing that I could think of was this:

http://www.amazon.co...pd_sim_sbs_sg_1

Although I'm not too sure whether it would be the correct size or even useable on my bike.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2011)

You might find that turning the stem upside down raises the bars. They're usually designed to be reversible.


----------



## Herzog (1 Jul 2011)

You could use a stem riser. A bit ugly and heavy though!


----------



## NormanD (1 Jul 2011)

Stem Riser could be your better option


----------



## fossyant (1 Jul 2011)

If it's your first time with a road bike, then it will hurt. They take a bit of getting used to, and you need to work on back and neck muscles.


----------



## beatlejuice (1 Jul 2011)

I too had problems with numbness and discomfort due to the weight being put on my arms by low handlebars. I tried the OP option but I replaced it with a stem riser. This has worked far better for me. Even after doing some 40 miles the other Sunday my hands were fine which is more could be said for my knees but thats another story!


----------



## Grahame (1 Jul 2011)

Thanks for all the responses. I think that I might try the stem riser option if it isn't too hard to fit.

Regards


----------



## Norm (1 Jul 2011)

It's not hard to fit - but it's also not hard to screw up your headset when fitting. (Don't ask me how I know  )


----------



## cyberknight (2 Jul 2011)

The carrera TDF has a stem that you can flip, easy to do and will raise your handlebars enough to make a difference.

Try doing that before buying new stuff.

[media]http://www.5min.com/Video/How-to-remove-and-replace-a-2-bolt-flip-able-stem-66769411[/media]


----------

